# How many Mac's do you own?



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

I just thought it would be fun to know what everybody else is using.
I'll start off by listing my small collection:

PowerMac G4 500mhz, 640mb, 80gig, running Panther.
Used mostly for Photoshop, iDVD, iMovie, etc. I have my Polaroid SprintScan film scanner, and HP Photosmart 7150 printer hooked up to this one.

PowerBook G3 (lombard) 400mhz, 384mb, 40gig, running Panther.
I consider this my "main" computer. Used for word processing, web browsing, e-mail, and the occasional Photoshop, etc.

PowerBook G3 (PDQ) 266mhz, 128mb, 6gig, running Jaguar.
Used to be my "main" computer until I got the Lombard. Will probably sell it soon.

MacII vi, 16mhz, 12mb, 250mb hdd, running system 7.5.3
Somebody gave me this computer, and I just can't get rid of it. Fun for the occasional old game.

Mac Plus, 8mhz, 1mb, 20mb hdd, running system 6.0.8
Keeping this one for nostalgic reasons.

And the inevitable wintel machine: Dell Optiplex, Pentium III 500mhz, 256mb, 30gig, running Windows 2000.
Use this one for checking compatibility with documents that need to be sent to my head office that only use windows machines.

My G4, Lombard, PDQ, and Dell are all networked together for file sharing, printer sharing, and internet acces.


Well that's my list, what's yours?


----------



## clearNET (Apr 11, 2004)

current stuff:

iMac Core Duo 20" w/ 2gb ram & 256mb vram

&

MacBook Black 2.0 stock config for now

old skool stuff:
PowerMac G3 beige tower 400mhz (i think) w/ 7xxmb ram


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

iBook G4 1.33Ghz, 1.5GB RAM, 40GB, 10.4.7
B&W G3 PowerMac, 400Mhz, 448MB RAM, 160GB, 120GB, 6GB (Zip drive bay), 10.4.6 Server
iMac G3 350Mhz, No RAM, No OS, No HD
Centris 610, OS 8, currently as a dust collector


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

Currently:

1.33 GHz 15" Powerbook, 80GB 5400RPM HD, 1 GB RAM, Combo with external Lacie DVD-Burner (thanks Carbon!), Backlit Keyboard, Airport Extreme yadda yadda...

333 MHz iMac "Tangerine", 288 MB RAM, 6 GB Hard Drive, CD-Rom. Currently being used by my wife for internet/email.

300 MHz iBook "Tangerine", 288 MB RAM, 10 GB HArd Drive, CD-Rom. I'm in the process of getting it ready to give to my wife's neice because we don't use it anymore.


----------



## macuserforlife (Oct 30, 2004)

PowerMac G5 Dual 2.7GHz, 2G, 400gig, OS 10.4.6.
This is our main computer that I use for translating and localisation and my wife uses as the central piece of our home recording studio where she teaches singing. (This one is for sale in the classifieds)

PowerMac G5 Dual 2GHz, 1G, 160gig + 300gig OS 10.4.6 Server
This guy, running OSX Server, is currently a print and file server with web services coming soon. This will also be the central part of our distributed media system, still in the planning stage.

XServe RAID. This guy holds all the files that the file server above serves.

iBook G4 1GHz, 768mb, 30G OS 10.4.7
This is the iBook I recently resurrected from the dead with a dead logic board. It actually means quite a bit to me now, having replaced the logic board myself.

iBook G4 1GHz, 512mb, 30G OS 10.4.5
This is my wifes first mac which I bought off this very board in late 2004. She had an offer on it the other day and refused point blank as it holds quite a bit of sentimental value.

+ all sorts of audio and other goodies making up the home studio.


----------



## An Old Soul (Apr 24, 2006)

1.42 1.5g ram 14" 60g HD Superdrive iBook G4 OS X 10.4.7 (August, 2005) - mine
1.33 1g ram 12" 60g HD Combodrive iBook G4 OS X 10.4.7 (August, 2005) - g/f's
1.42 1g ram Combodrive 80g HD Mac Mini OS X 10.4.7 (2005)

3 Airport Expresses, Airport Extreme, Mightymouse, Pro mouse, Apple Keyboard
2 30g 5th gen ipod's (black).

Steve Jobs has puked Apple goods all over the place at my house : )


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MacBook Pro 1.83, 80 G HD, 2 G RAM, Superdrive.

eMac 1.25, 80 G HD, 786 RAM, Superdrive, both running OS 10.4.6

Lombard 400, 40 G HD 512 RAM, DVD - CD Drive Running Tiger.


----------



## dubplatepressure (Jun 15, 2006)

Jesus.... most of you people have a pretty nice setup!

I have a 12" ibook G4 1.33 ghz, 1 gb ram, combodrive, 40GB hd.


The g/f has a 12" ibook 900mhz G3 with 256 RAM, 40 Gb hd, combodrive.


It's not much, but it's a start 


I'm looking to get a mini next with a 23" display.... I just have to convince the g/f that I * need* this!


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Sinc, how did you get 786mb ram into a Lombard? I thought it couldn't take more than 512mb. Is there a special type of ram to get it up that high? If I could get more than 512mb into mine I might consider keeping it a bit longer.


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

iMac Core Duo, 2GB RAM upgraded
Mac Book Pro 2.0 GHz, 1GB RAM upgraded...soon to be 2GB :heybaby: 

...and the reason I switched a bit over a year ago, Pentium 4-3.2, blah, blah blah...in a pile of parts under my bed. I hook it up now and again when I absolutely need something off it. Otherwise, it keeps dust in check. Best use for it.


----------



## skoda303 (Dec 14, 2004)

Current:

PowerMac G5 Dual Core 2.3Ghz running Tiger.
2x250Gb HDs, 4Gb RAM, 16x SuperDrive, BT & Wireless, 2x20" Cinema Displays.
This is my workhorse machine use for graphic design and music composition.

PowerMac G4 (MDD) 1.25Ghz running Tiger.
2x80Gb HDs, 2Gb RAM. Combo & 4x SuperDrive, 20" & 17" Displays (ADC).
Formerly a production machine, now my home network server. I also watch movie on it occasionally.

12" iBook G4 1.2Ghz running Tiger
60Gb HD, 768Mb RAM, ComboDrive, BT & Wireless etc...
This is my Mac on the go... I use it for light design work, but mostly for cruising the web.


Retired:

PowerMac G3 Desktop (Gossamer) 233Mhz running OS 9.2.2
4Gb HD, 288Mb RAM, CD-ROM, 17" Viewsonic CRT.
This was my first computer. I used it primarily for music and design. It was up and running again for a few months testing OS 9 browsers and other web stuff at work, but we switched over to a G4 Sawtooth which I set up to dual boot 9 and 10 for testing.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

Just bought it today: 

Powermac G4/450mhz, 896 megs ram, dual 80gigs

and my trusty iBook g4 1ghz

A good match!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GWR said:


> Sinc, how did you get 786mb ram into a Lombard? I thought it couldn't take more than 512mb. Is there a special type of ram to get it up that high? If I could get more than 512mb into mine I might consider keeping it a bit longer.


Nope, my bad, only 512!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

imac 20" intel Core duo 1.5 gig ram

Pismo 384 ram otherwise stock

Mac G4 500

This should be a list of how many macs we have owned! cheers, Mark


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

Wwwaaahhhaaahhaahhhaaa....

The List...

Me... MacBook 1.87, arriving tomorrow (would have been today but I was out when Fedex came).

Wife... 12" iBook G4 1.33

TV Server... PB G3 Pismo 400 (plugged into the TV for quick browsing and media access).

First Born Child... PowerMac 5500/TV Combo

Second Born Child... Powermac 5400/TV Combo

Mac's I'm collecting...

Mac Color Classic
Mac Powerbook 140
Mac Classic II
Mac 512
Newton OMP


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

See sig. I previously had a Performa 5260CD, but gave that away to a friend a few years ago. I also have a Blueberry iMac sitting unused in the basement, which someone gave me. It currently won't boot (not sure why), but I had plans of upgrading the HD and RAM just for fun. Not sure if I'll get to it now.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

its all in the signature


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

as the others said, it's in the sig...


----------



## mikelr (Sep 6, 2004)

eMac 1 GHz
Powerbook G3 Wallstreet
iMac 233 (Org.)
Power Mac 7500/100
Power Mac 5260
Power Mac 5200
Power Mac 6100
LC 580
Mac IIci
Mac II
Classic II
Classic
SE/30
SE x2
Plus x3
512k
Powerbook 100
... and a couple more I can't remember


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Kosh said:



> as the others said, it's in the sig...


Guess the sig is a geek thing is it? Until someone asked in this thread, no one cared, did they?


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

See my sig as well, but also add my first Mac (I still have but never use): a Powerbook 520. Also, my second Mac: an 8100 with a G3/266 upgrade (also sits silent)


----------



## Strimkind (Mar 31, 2005)

Currently Use:

Its in my Sig

Old machines not used daily:

566 Celeron (was given to me)
500 AMD k62 (also free, but on extended loan)

Powermac 8500/233 604e 1xxMB RAM/2x2GB/CD rom w ext CD burner/xclaim video and TV (used to be my main machine until about 3 years ago)


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

See sig.


----------



## Mrsam (Jan 14, 2006)

See sig, I also want a core duo iMac and as someone else already said, it's a matter of convincing my girlfriend that I need it to live.


----------



## kent (Oct 18, 2003)

PowerBook G4 [1.25 GHz]

PowerMac G5 Quad [4x2.5 GHz cores] hooked up to a ACD 23" ... the quad is a stunning machine although every other computer I use seems *slow*, which is a definitely drawback.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

- SE/30, 16 mhz, 20 mb ram, 20 mb hard drive, Radius video card (In storage)
- LC475, Daystar 25 mhz CPU w/FPU, 36 mb ram, 500 mb hard drive, PDS ethernet card (In storage)
- 540c Blackbird, 33 mhz, 36 mb of ram, PC card module, non working floppy (In storage)
- G3 Beige, 366 mhz, 768 mb ram, 80 gb hard drive, Audio wings, 64 mb PCI video card, CD-RW.
- G4 Sawtooth, 1 gb ram, 1.0 ghz Sonnet upgrade card, 120 gb hard drive, 64 mb video card, Superdrive.
- G4 Digital Audio 533 mhz (Still being fixed by the seller, I hope to get it soon)
- G4 eMac 1.25 ghz, 1 gb ram, 80 gb hard drive, Superdrive.
- 30 gb Video iPod (Black).

Dave


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

PowerBook G4 1.5 Mhz 512K RAM Running Tiger and FW 80Gig exernal, 2nd monitor - Main machine used for programming and going to clients. My life pretty much lives here.

Beige G3 now 400 Mhz, 40 Gig HD, OS 9.0.4 - My wife uses this one - With 400 Mhz processor on Classic it just flys. It is also quite stable. Does everything she wants and the screen is easy for her to read.

AMD single board machine ( forgot the specs) running Win XP SP2 for windows work. I need to be able to do some checking etc on Windows and this has worked really well for a $299 machine. Slow but stable and robust.

B&W - Needs new board and processer. Not sure what to do here. Messed it up with a 1 ghz processor. Then messed up a second logic board. Look for cheap EBay Parts I guess.

AGP machine, 450 MHz G4 I believe, to become a processor machine with appropriate upgrades - running Tiger. I am getting some projects now that require continuous data processing to load the programs with data. I want that on something fairly heavy duty, not necessarilly that fast, but stable and more robust than a Powerbook. Was doing it on the win machine but OS X is better.

PowerBook 1400C, Sonnet 333 G3, 30 Gig HD, 64 MB RAM, 2 Gig Compact Flash -PCMCIA acting as back up drive and virtual memory, Lucent PCMCIA ORiNOCO card for wireless - Have just brought this back and use it for fun stuff just cause I can (wonderful keyboard). Need a new battery to finish this process - Cafe Cruiser 

PB 1400C, NewPower 250 G3, 1 Gig HD, 64 MB RAM, Dell TrueMobile 1150 ORiNOCO card - Donated when friends knew I was working on the one above.

PB 1400 C, 1Gig HD, 16MB Ram - another donation.

Not sure right now if I will bring these two up to the first specs or better or just keep them for parts.

All running 8.6 through 9.0.4

Powermac 7100, 500 Meg HD, 48 Meg memory, WACOM tablet, scanner, CD, Zip, running 8.1. This runs my old version of Photoshop from time to time. Will bring this up. I can get parts on EBay dirt cheap.

Mac IIci - collects dust. I cannot think of a usefull thing for it to do but I hate sending working stuff to the dump. If anyone near Barrie has a use for it or even collects, I would wipe the drive and gladly donate it to them.

Dave McQueen


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

1: 10gig 3rd gen ipod


----------



## Queue (May 12, 2005)

Mac Mini G4 bumped to 1Gb.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

MacBook Pro 2.0/2GB/120GB/256MB VRAM/Mac OS X 10.4.7
- main surfing, working, playing Mac

PowerMac G4/400 AGP upgraded to 1.4Ghz G4/1GB/2x120GB, 1x80GB/ATI Radeon 8500 64MB/Mac OS X 10.4.7
- Webserver, Retrospect backup server, print server, volume downloader 

PowerMac 9600/132Mhz upgraded to G3/450MHz/768MB/40GB/ATI Rage 128 16MB/Mac OS X 10.3
- Used to be used as a web server, not currently used.

PowerMac 7600/132MHz upgraded to G3/400MHz/512MB/8GB/ATI Rage Pro 8MB/Mac OS X 10.3
- Used to be used as a web server, before that it was my main computer about 8 years ago, no longer used.

Macintosh Centris 660AV 33MHz/64MB?/230MB/Mac OS 8 or maybe 9?
- This was my second Mac, and the one that made me feel I was light years ahead of everyone else. Sold it to my parents, who never used it. Recently liberated when my parents moved. Kept for nostalgic reasons.

Macintosh Color Classic/Mac OS 8
- Kept for nostalgic reasons.

Macintosh SE 8MB/40MB
- Kept for nostalgic reasons because my first Mac was an SE/30, which I sold to buy the Centris 660AV.

Apple IIc
- Kept for nostalgic reasons.

Other, non-Apple computers:
Compaq DeskPro ENL 1GHz/1GB/2x40GB/FreeNAS OS
- Used as network attached storage.

Generic, home-built AMD K6-II 450MHz/384MB/2x20GB/Windows XP & Linux
- Used to play around with Windows & Linux. Not currently used.

My wife has a white MacBook 2GHz/1GB/100GB/Mac OS X 10.4.7 and her old iBook G4/1.25GHz/512MB/60GB is still at our house, but soon to be sold.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

just my sig


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Between my fiancee' and myself we own 2 Mac's

1. iMac G4 800MHz 15inch
1. MacMini intel Core Solo (STOCK)

i'm currently in the process of selling my mini locally so i can buy a iMac intel core DUO... so...

we have 2 mac's

thank you.. bye bye now!!!


----------



## genexxa (Jun 10, 2006)

Only one for me! iMac 20 inch Duo Core.

New Mac user since yesterday! :clap:


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

genexxa said:


> Only one for me! iMac 20 inch Duo Core.
> 
> New Mac user since yesterday! :clap:



CONGRATS!!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Four:
* G4 Dual 533 Mhz
* G4 Single 500 Mhz
* G3 233 Mhz desktop
* 500 Mhz Pismo


----------



## ErnstNL (Apr 12, 2003)

All-in-one 5200 with a 5400 motherboard swap, (pink screen problem)
2 old Powerbook 520's, one color screen, one grayscale, still work great on AC
One Mac IIvi, salvaged from work,
Salvaged a PM7600/132 AV at work, under my desk, waiting,
A few parts and odds and ends like ethernet and monitor adapters, aon old IX Micro 8MB PCI vid card...
and iBook 700, 14 inch screen.


----------



## rondini (Dec 6, 2001)

*My museum*

 
Me: (never mind)
eMac 1GHz G4, Tiger,512 meg, Lacie 160 gig Ext FW HD, Keystatione 49e, vintage Aplle Design speakers ca. 1994. Fender Super Strat plugged into Garage Band feeding Epiphone practice amp. *active*

PowerMac 6500/300 (mod to 400MHz G3), 128 meg (IIRC), 30 gig HD (upgrade), OS 9.1, yanked the ATI Xclaim VR128. *semi-retired*

LC630, 32 meg, OS 8.1, 6 gig HD (upgrade), CD-rom (converted from external to internal)
*Elysian fields, but still up for it for some old games*

Daughter: (20)
iMac G5 17", 2GHZ,1 gig, 160 gig HD, Graphire tablet, Tiger *active*
iBook G4 12", 1.33GHZ, 512 meg, 40 gig HD *active* (often at same time as the above)

Mother: (in her 70's}
iMac G4 15", 800 MHZ, 768 gig, 60gig HD, Tiger *active*
PowerMac 6400/180. *enroute to .....not sure where, but it might not be pretty


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

SINC said:


> Guess the sig is a geek thing is it? Until someone asked in this thread, no one cared, did they?


Perhaps it is a geek thing, but I put my machines and "pertinent info" in the sig so that if I post a question, people will know what gear I'm referring to. Can't tell you how many times I've seen someone ask a question and the first reply is "tell us what machine/OS version you're using."


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

genexxa said:


> Only one for me! iMac 20 inch Duo Core.
> 
> New Mac user since yesterday! :clap:


Hey, welcome aboard!
But as you can tell by this thread, it can lead to quite an addiction!


----------



## CN (Sep 3, 2004)

Currently:
- Dual 1.25ghz MDD PowerMac G4 with a 20" Aluminum ACD
- iBook G3 (pretty much sold...I think...)

Although in a month or so, I will be getting a brand new Macbook (I'm thinking black...looks pretty awesome, and no worries about the yellowing plastic nastiness) for a university portable (it had better last 4 years...)


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

See the sig.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Okay, let's see if I can do this without peeking in the closet:

Me: 15" 1.5 GHz AlPB
First-born: 15" 700 MHz FP iMac (it hurts to say this, but she also uses a PB165 as a mouse pad)
Second-born: 1 GHz eMac
Sister: 400 MHz iMac DV (on permanent loan)

Still in use: Beige G3 (spare room), processor-upgraded 6400 (kitchen)

Mod: stripped a 6100 and installed it in a drawer of an old nighttable

Closet: another Beige G3, heavily-upgraded 7500, 4400 with PC card, 7100, another 6100, 580, 575, 520, two 475s, Quadra 700, Centris 610, Classic, SE 30, two Pluses

Old PBs: Duo 2300c, Duo 270c upgraded to 280c, one 540c with 100MHz upgrade, another 540c, two Duo 230s, another 165, various docks

iPods: Mine: 5G 60GB Black, First-born's: 4GB Nano Black, broken minis (2)

Newton: eMate, MP120

Status: all working, except the 2nd Beige G3 (a recent victim of a massive kernel panic--still trying to resurrect), the broken minis, and the MP120 which seems to have just stopped last year


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

I own eight Macintosh, five desktops and three books (seven are still working) :

1984 Macintosh 128 - 9" - 8 MHz
1991 Macintosh Classic II - 9" - 16 MHz
1992 Macintosh LCII - 12" - 16 MHz
1997 Power Macintosh 5200 - 15" - 75 MHz
2002 iMac G4 Flat Panel - 15" - 800 MHz

1991 PowerBook 170 - 10" - 25 MHz
2005 iBook G4 - 12" - 1.33 GHz
2006 MacBook - 13" - 2.0 GHz

The irony is, I was able to do the exact same thing with my first Macintosh 8 MHz as I do with my MacBook 2.0 GHz : write poetry.


----------



## GWR (Jan 2, 2003)

Gilles said:


> The irony is, I was able to do the exact same thing with my first Macintosh 8 MHz as I do with my MacBook 2.0 GHz : write poetry.


 The Mac you had wasn't all that bad, but the Mac you chose should help you with your prose. 
(Or should that be "The Mac you choose will help you not to lose"?)


----------



## Gilles (May 6, 2006)

GWR said:


> [...] the Mac you chose should help you with your prose.


I can't write perfectly in english, of course.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Two.
But when someone sells me their G4 tower for a good price, I will own three.  
Hello?


----------



## wdejong (Jun 15, 2006)

Actually, none yet. But I'm working on that.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*3 macs and an iPod*

My current workhorse is my 1.67 GHz G4 AlBook (1 GB RAM, 100 GB 7200rpm HD, superdrive). At home I have a first generation G5 iMac (with a 250 GB external firewire drive), used primarily by my wife, and my old 667 MHz G4 TiBook (now used primarily as a music box and DVD player, but still functions perfectly well in all respects).

I also have a 60 GB photo iPod.

My next machine will probably be either the next generation MacBook Pro, or the new Woodcrest-based PowerMac, depending on whether I need a more powerful portable, or can make do with my current G4 laptop.

Cheers


----------



## MrVermin (Jul 26, 2002)

Macs that I own, let me see here....

Quadra 840A/V - Used to use this one for video editing in its day, nice machine when it was around. Retired now to the closet

Powermac 8500A/V - That is what replaced the 840 for the job of video editing. Upgraded to a G3 card late in life. Now used as SCSI file server.

B&W G3 - Upgraded to G4 500Mhz, 1g ram, DVD R/W, 60gig HD. I use this just for DVD burning now.

G4 450 Sawtooth - Upgraded to 1Ghz, 1g ram Superdrive 2 x 40gig drives, EyeTV 400. I use this for Video editing (Anime Music Videos)

G4 800Mhz Quicksilver - Upgraded to 1.4Ghz, 1.5g ram, Superdrive, 2 x 120gig drives. I use this for gaming (WOW) and such...

Powerdook 15" G4 667Mhz Titanium - 1g ram, 30g drive, combo drive. Used to use this for school, but gave it to my brother recently when I got a new one.

Powerbook 15" G4 1Ghz Alluminium - 2g ram, 60gig drive, Superdrive. Got a nice deal on this one so I gave the other to my brother ... (also plays WOW nicely)

- None Mac computers (ok I know we all use them so here they are)

Self made P4 2.8Ghz tower 2g ram, DVD burner, CD burner, 2 x 250gig ATA drives, 2 x 300gig SATA drives. (8 internal fans to keep the thing cool :yikes Used as a Video server for the house.

Self made Celeron 3.0Ghz 2g ram, DVD burner, 250gig ATA drive. My Mom uses this one, I can't get her to switch yet, but I am still working on it :-(

Del Inspiron 17" 9300 Laptop - 2g ram, 100gig drive, DVD burner. My Dad uses this one as he is an accountant and uses PC Proprietary software for his clients. Once (and IF) this software comes out for Mac, or I can convince him to get a 17" Macbook Pro Duo Core...... well.....

Self made Celeron 2.0Ghz 1g ram, CDrom, 20gig drive. Used as a Fax/Print server.

I think thats all...

MrVermin


----------



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

Old and in the attic:
- LC II (my frist beloved Mac, from 1993, which I used to finish my end of school project)
- Performa 6300

For the kid (not yet retired)
- G3 Beige desktop 300MHz (overclocked at 333), running Panther flawlessly

Current use:
- iBook G4 1.2 Ghz (for sale), my mac to go
- G4 MDD 2x1GHz with tons of improvements (heat sink replaced, ATI 9600 Mac and PC edition @256Mb RAM to name the most important). Such a great machine, which still takes everything I throw it without turning a hair after almost 4 years...


----------



## deafmac (Oct 12, 2004)

For me! 

Current Use:
Powerbook G4 1.67 17 Inch with 1 gig of ram
G5 Tower Dual 2.5 ghz with 5.5. gig of ram and ATI XT800 Video card

Old Stuff
G4 Tower Dual 1.42 with 1 gig of ram
Powerbook G4 with 667 mhz 15 inch with 1 gig of ram
Pismo Powerbook with 400 mhz with 512 ram
Quadra 700 with 40 mb ram
Classic with 4 mb ram

Stuff given to me!

iMac (original)
IMac (snow colour one)

Newton 110 (love that device)
eMate (cannot get the password for it)

That's it!


----------



## Sander (Apr 4, 2002)

Okay. So I am not the only one hoarding all the old machines. (I like all things white from Apple.)

Cheers!


----------



## acc30 (Apr 26, 2006)

recently bought the iMac 17" intel


----------



## duper (May 7, 2006)

Started with a 12'' iBook G4 800 Mhz.

Recently upgraded to a 15.4'' MacBook Pro 2 Ghz.


----------



## RobTheGob (Feb 10, 2003)

I think I'd have an easier time listing which Mac's I don't have...

I'd really like: a TAM and an iMac G4...


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

What I have is listed below... btw... Pismo's Rock! 550Mhz G4 Upgrade! Dual batteries for over 10hrs of working time! 160Gb hd! 32MB Video card! DVD burner drive... 2 usb, 2 (TWO) FIREWIRE! ...need I say more? Yes this is the plan for my Pismo 400Mhz... G3... And Im going to do it... probably burn around 1grand or so... but I love the little guy & he deserves to burn rubber once more!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Amen, 7gabriel5elpher! You're money wpould be better spent on a MacBook, but there are some times when a comp has a special meaning to you and you want to keep using it. In these cases the upgrade orgy is fun and gratifying.


----------

